# 17yd headshot -3/8 steel- rabbit



## RustyCrusty (Oct 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn! Took his head and hide right off


----------



## RustyCrusty (Oct 9, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn! Took his head and hide right off


HA! Flipped about 3 feet in the air and landed dead. people shouldn't doubt the power of single layer theraband gold and 3/8 steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn! Took his head and hide right off


LOL! Yeah, that 3/8's steel is pretty **** lethal! :shocked:  :lol:

Seriously though . . . good shooting.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice! What does your TBG taper look like? Draw length and active band length?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome shooting!! The uk guys really tear things up with single tbg and 3/8 steel.


----------



## RustyCrusty (Oct 9, 2019)

msturm said:


> Nice! What does your TBG taper look like? Draw length and active band length?


I cheat and buy bands. This hobby is too cheap not to buy in (compared to USPSA)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GDS2CX7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_S4O4Db9CZZFSE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn! Took his head and hide right off


 :rofl:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

RustyCrusty said:


> msturm said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! What does your TBG taper look like? Draw length and active band length?
> ...


Don't look like TBG...

Precise is a very good brand :thumbsup:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Talk about power!! In all seriousness though, great shooting!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shooting mate!


----------

